# Fresh Water Clams



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

What is the info. on this guys? Do they clean substrate? Can they be kept in a community tank?


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes they filter tons of water for any little thing it may wana eat. Perfectly safe in a community aquarium, even the larger ones (some fish even breed in them so ya they're safe for fish at least), unless you like like some microscopic little invertebrates or something. 

But check around, I'm sure wikipedia has some good info (I don't see how it misinforms people, it's never been wrong for me at least).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They do not clean substrate. 
They are filter feeders which strain the water for food particles. Any substrate cleaning that results would be only from sucking up what little the clams knock loose from digging, which isn't much.

They are not harmless.
Clams tend to starve to death in an aquarium, and since a dead clam is a hard thing to notice for awhile, it will rot. However, that's only part of the problem. The BIG problem comes when you have clams that actually DO survive. If they decide to breed, then your tank will be full of baby clams. That may sound cool, but before they get their shells, baby clams are parasites of fish. After your fish are all gone, then the clams will start to get into everything, such as your pumps, and clog them. Mussels are even worse.

Clams are also a little less than exciting to watch. They're fun for about five minutes.

All in all, I can't recommend them unless you have a specific reason for wanting a clam tank. I know a guy with a freshwater reef tank of sorts, and it has clams aplenty, but he has to work for them.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I was curios but I was not planing on getting one yet. I think they are interesting I fine all things that stay in a tank interesting even if for some its only 5 minutes.


----------

